# Small Quick to build homer loft



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I need to build a small maybe 4 x 4 x 4 to use as a short term trainer loft for some YB. We will be building Palomar II in the next couple of months but I need to get the new yb out of the breeder loft as everyone is back on eggs. I thinking of something that I could give away when I done with it to help start a new loft. Please give me any thoughts you might have. I want to be able to slide it into a truck and take it to it need owner when were done, Maybe 3 months or less.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Come on nobody has any thoughts. I need to do this this weekend. I can use your thought and help.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well if its only going to be temporary, all you need to do is make sure its 4 X 4 X 4, make sure it has a trap: bob trap/drop trap etc somewhere on the loft, a settling cage that can be attached outside the trap so that you can use the settling cage to get your birds used to the trapping system and inside the loft have simple V shape perches or even T shape perches. 


http://www.lacuesta001.com/index_rollers_loft.htm



This link should take you to exactly what your loft should look like!  Good luck


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It can't be temporary, won't they always go back to that box.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally I haven't kept homers but I'm pretty sure a homer will home back to his home (your backyard). If you settle the birds long enough in the settling cage, I'm talking atleast 3-4 weeks I'm sure they would get used to the new loft since the old loft and new loft would be so close to each other. Just settle them long enough


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I’m hoping that when the new loft id done I will be able to move them into it. I have no choice of having to move them at some point this just might course them to move twice but either move will be not more than 30 feet. So with a little food and a few days I think I can make that work.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup don't see why that shouldn't work  What did you think of the link I posted? Is that something similar to what you wanted? 

I'm going to build something very similar for my high flyers


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gurbir said:


> Yup don't see why that shouldn't work  What did you think of the link I posted? Is that something similar to what you wanted?
> 
> I'm going to build something very similar for my high flyers


I kind of think that is what I'm thinking. Maybe even simpler like a hutch that 4 X 3 x 4 sitting on legs wire front with a drop trap. Split the roof line and use the front haft as a landing board... Then I can put in the back og a pick up and move it to some new location to start a new flyer, and give then s kit of birds.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi GEMcC5150

I cant talk from experience but a 30' move should not be a problem. I have a friend who started to build the basic red rose starter loft, but at 50% its size that would do for you quick, and simple. You could even put it on wheels. You will have something like the US Army like my old pal Tom, that would be a great gift to someone new to the hobby also once you done with it. 

My friend Tom and his life saving loft in the Army the birds settled for him not his loft or location. Thats what he tells me? 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/racing-loft-floor-plans-for-16x12-needed-50005-7.html


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Ive got plans for a hutch that you can make with one 4x8 and some 2x2s. Will have to wait till I'm home though at hospital for a few days son was born yesterday.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats, Another little pigeon guy.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

West said:


> Ive got plans for a hutch that you can make with one 4x8 and some 2x2s. Will have to wait till I'm home though at hospital for a few days son was born yesterday.


Con Grats ... Will look forward to the loft pic and the new addition Pics


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Not 4x4 but small and easy to build.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank You that is what I was looking for.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

So how is it coming along


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Also thank you for the congrats. The new little pigeon guy has been messing with my sleep and pigeon time! Hes awesome though.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

West said:


> Also thank you for the congrats. The new little pigeon guy has been messing with my sleep and pigeon time! Hes awesome though.


So do we all have to show up at your house or are you going to post some pic of this New Guy in your life?


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll go easy on you and save you a trip!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

